# suche magnete um brücken zu setzen



## AlterEgo (17 Januar 2011)

hallo allerseits, 
ein kollege erzählte mit von magneten, die er früher hatte um an schützen oder klemmleisten brücken zu setzen. an den magneten konnte man mit krallen ein kabel (einzelader) befestigen und somit brücken setzen ohne einen stromkreis auftrennen zu müsssen.
kennt jemand diese magnete und weiß wo man die noch zu kaufen bekommt?
danke im voraus...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Januar 2011)

Sowas gabs mal?? Hört sich stark nach einem Kupfermagnet an..? Interessant.. 

Wie soll der Magnet bzw. die Krallen denn aussehen?? Berührungsschutz??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## winnman (17 Januar 2011)

nimm die Magnete mit denen die Gegengewichte der Wasserwaage fixiert werden. Sicherheitshalber geh mit einem Handwagen zum Abhohlen, die sind meist ziehmlich schwer und voluminös.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2011)

Immer diese ungläubige Jugend 
Ich kenn sowas auch noch. War nix anderes als zylinderförmige Magnete mit ca. 5-6mm Durchmesser. Hinten ein M4-Gewinde zum Befestigen von Kabelschuhen. Berührungsschutz natürlich Null, aber damals waren Elektriker auch noch Elektriker und keine Schwachstromer. Da war nix im Schaltschrank berührungssicher.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke, daß die Magnete auf die Schrauben geklipst wurden, die sind m. W. nach nicht aus Kupfer

http://www.multi-contact.de/AcroFiles/Catalogues/TM_Test&Measure_(de-en-fr)_hi.pdf
so ab Seite 150


MfG


----------



## winnman (17 Januar 2011)

ja zum Abnehmen von Spannungen von Sammelschienen, . . . (alles was Größer wie M6 ist) mag das ja gehen, aber zum Brücken ???????


----------



## AlterEgo (17 Januar 2011)

ich (grad mal 30-jahre junger elektriker) konnts mir auch kaum vorstellen, aber die dinger gabs wohl mal, genau so wie blockmove sie beschreibt.
aber sockenralfs tip scheint mir goldrichtig, sogar isoliert und berührsicher, danke....


----------

